# Fbus, Mbus y comandos AT



## cesarigue (Mar 26, 2010)

Estoy bastante confundido en lo que se refiere a comunicar un celular con una PC o microcontrolador.

Basicamente mi duda recae en cuál es la relacion entre Fbus, Mbus y comandos AT?
Tienen algo que ver?

Pd. En el foro he visto bastante acerca de los comandos AT pero no veo el harware o forma de comunicación del celular con el micro o la PC.
Como debo conectar el celular a la PC para poder enviarle comandos AT; creo que es mediante RS232 no? Algún circuito? 

Gracias


----------



## tecnogirl (Mar 26, 2010)

Cesarigue: Claro que hay abundante informacion en el Foro sobre lo que preguntas. Pero si quieres un resumen, leete esto: http://www.panuworld.net/nuukiaworld/hardware/cables/basics.htm

Saludos


----------

